
Advisers at Leading Discount Brokers Win Bonuses to Push Higher-Priced Products - fmihaila
https://www.wsj.com/articles/advisers-at-leading-discount-brokers-win-bonuses-to-push-higher-priced-products-1515604130
======
artwr
Is this not how those companies make money? They offer investment management
and advice, and capitalize on products with higher fees to make a profit. The
fact that employees are incentivized to maximize that part is not extremely
surprising. Of course, this is definitely edging into the grey area of how
much information they actually provide their advisees about the tradeoffs of
the different investment options.

I really wish the fiduciary rule was a rule for the industry catering to the
small time investor.

